# Best Subtrate for leopard tortoise



## superman1 (May 8, 2012)

i have a just purchased a 3 year old leopard tortoise and when i set up his table i used wood chips for substrate. this was mainly because that is what he was on in the pet shop, is there something better for him that i could use or are wood chips fine?


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

I know a very successful breeder of leos, has a 20ft viv in his garden and uses sand as a substrate and uses fine wood chips for the babies in smaller vivs.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Topsoil is what's usually recommended and what I use myself. No idea on the suitability of wood chips really.


----------



## Andy King (Nov 5, 2009)

I would always go for bark chippings. i find sand too loose and a bit dry for torts. Either beech or orchid bark is ok for leo torts


----------



## reptFAN (May 25, 2011)

I use a 70:30 mix of top soil and play sand. Works great for leopards.


----------

